# What's your brew?



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"? 

Ride On!


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*Dogfishead 90 minute India Pale Ale...*

...made in Rehoboth Beach, DL. It is nector of the gods. Stone IPA is a close second followed by Indica IPA. Finch, you gonna weigh in on this one?


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Homebrewed java porter, homebrewed pale ale, or homebrewed habanero mead (mmmmmmmmmmm....watch out for "low flying blind spots....." ...heh) Fresh is best !!!


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*no doubt*

magic hat #9


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*or...*

alexander keiths india pale ale


----------



## kendogg (Jul 7, 2004)

*Homebrew Rye IPA*

Fuelish, could I get your recipe for the Hab-Mead? I would love to try it!! I make some really nice prickly-pear mead that rocks, and will sneak up and bite you hard! Especially after a long ride.

Send it to kgdurning at hotmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

dompedro3 said:


> magic hat #9


you like those "fruity" beers huh!!

just teasin, love magic hat, hate #9


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Moosehead. Then Alexander Keith's.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Two Brews*

One to get me going (citrus soda---caffeine!!!)

One to get my grove on  (Gaelic Ale or Oatmeal Porter)
Oh! Sam Smith Oalmeal Stout!


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Upandatem said:


> Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"?


 Whatever's on tap in the garage at the given moment.

p.s. This sounds like a poll.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

PBR

Before, during, and after.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Harpoon IPA, possibly the best beverage in the Universe. That, and they are a huge supporter of mountain biking in the northeast. 'Nuff said


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm particularly fond of Stone IPA, Samuel Smith's Winter Welcome Ale, Rogue Dead Guy Ale, and Hoegaarden White. Mmmm.

The Rogue Mocha Porter I had today was also excellent.


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

Coopers stout. Secondary fermentation occurs in the bottle mmmmmmm


----------



## Crusher (Aug 1, 2004)

Aguafina


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

red stripe, if i can get it. otherwise any flavor of saranac or bbc (berkshire brewing co.). or some mississippi mud. tooo many to choose from. they're all good!

the_dude


----------



## David_S (Aug 11, 2003)

Newcastle Brown Ale or any other type of dark ale, (Sleeman Dark, Upper Canada Dark Ale, Muskoka Premium Dark Ale, etc.) I also like Sleeman Honey Brown and Boddingtons Cream Ale, or even a black & tan.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

mmmm...sleeman......


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Fat Tire....duh! 
Living in Virginia, I don't get Fat Tire very often, so I usually drink Chimay of one kind or another.


----------



## malariavalley (Jun 20, 2004)

*all about TEXAS*

it's either a SHINER product....sorry about some of you guys that can't get it and the other state beer of TEXAS........LONESTAR!! Sing it for me Pat!!!


----------



## fantom1 (May 31, 2004)

Karl Strauss Red Trolley Ale.....delicious


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

32oz diet pepsi in a styrofoam cup and plenty of ice. No wax coated paper or plastic cups.

george


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

Sam Smith Tadcaster Porter has always been a Favorite of mine. 
I got to give props to Richmond Virginia's own Legend's Brew pub they make a good IPA that I just had last night.


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

Upandatem said:


> Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"?
> 
> Ride On!


Changes with the seasons:

Right now? Lowenbrau's Oktoberfestbier









A few weeks from now? Magic Hat Humble Patience or Yards' Gen. Washington Tavern Porter.
















Winter? Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot or Victory Old Horizontal w/ an occassional Sam Adams Old Fezziwig or Pete's Winter Brew thrown in the mix.































Early Spring? Victory Moonglow Weizenbock









Late Spring? Yard's or Fantome Saison

















Summer? Stoudt's Weizen or Pils, Flying Fish Farmhouse Summer Ale, Czechvar, Leikeim Lager.





































thanks to https://www.beeradvocate.com for hosting the images!


----------



## Viking (Apr 11, 2004)

Hoegaarden
Maudite
Don de Dieu
Duvel


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

*Avery Brewing Co. Ellie's Brown Ale*

Mmmmmm good. and the Out of Bounds Stout, fromt he same place.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*'nectar of the gods'?*



bob said:


> ...made in Rehoboth Beach, DL. It is nector of the gods. Stone IPA is a close second followed by Indica IPA. Finch, you gonna weigh in on this one?


Really, I don't understand how anybody could call any IPA 'nectar of the gods'. IPA's are bitter. I don't like them. My favorite brew is Belhaven Scottish Ale. Now we're talking nectar...


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*yum...newcastle*



David_S said:


> Newcastle Brown Ale or any other type of dark ale, (Sleeman Dark, Upper Canada Dark Ale, Muskoka Premium Dark Ale, etc.) I also like Sleeman Honey Brown and Boddingtons Cream Ale, or even a black & tan.


I had the good fortune of being invited to watch a game in a luxury box at Fenway Park last season. You know the drill - free food, stocked fridge. I opened the fridge and was saddened to see all the beer was canned. That generally means all the beer is crap. Then I noticed one shelf near the bottom was half filled with Newcastle Brown Ale cans! Woo hoo! And would you believe that out of the 10-15 people sharing the box, I was the only one drinking Newcastle? I didn't manage to drink them all, but i had my share.


----------



## Phat Tire (Aug 7, 2004)

Alaskan Amber has been my favorite standby when I'm not sampling. Black Butte Porter, Full Sail Pale Ale, Moose Drool Brown Ale, and Fat Tire Pale Ale are also pretty good. Then there is Okanagon Springs Extra Special Pale Ale, Granville Island English Bay Pale Ale, or Yukon Gold...*sigh* So many good microbrews and so little time!


----------



## C.Savage (Mar 30, 2004)

Natural Light or Shlitz.


----------



## mergs (Feb 14, 2004)

Typically its something out of VT such as Magic Hat #9 or Fat Angel, Long Trail esp. Tram Ale.

In winter I switch over to Guinness or the like, especially after a day of snowboarding.


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

malariavalley said:


> it's either a SHINER product....sorry about some of you guys that can't get it and the other state beer of TEXAS........LONESTAR!! Sing it for me Pat!!!


Please tell me you're not talking about Frat, I mean Pat Green...

I second Lone Star...and do hereby announce the team of...Schlitz and Pearl.


----------



## PROGRE-SS (Dec 31, 2003)

*Whatcha got?*

Actually, right now my fridge is holding a 6-pack (minus 2( of Barley Creek's Brown Antler Ale, brewed in Tannersville, PA at Barley Creek Brewing Company, http://www.barleycreek.com


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

Geary's Autumn Ale from Portland, Maine. I wish they exported, I only get it twice a year.


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

PROGRE-SS said:


> Actually, right now my fridge is holding a 6-pack (minus 2( of Barley Creek's Brown Antler Ale, brewed in Tannersville, PA at Barley Creek Brewing Company, http://www.barleycreek.com


Mmmm...Barley Creek brewpub at the base of Camelback is a top-notch spot to refuel after 3-4 hours of awesome singletrack up on the mountain. Had a couple of the brown antlers myself w/ a huge burger and some sweet potato fries after my last ride there.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Best beers*

Carolina Blonde

Dos Equis Special Lager

Warsteiner

Icehouse


----------



## OilCanBoyd (Aug 18, 2004)

Coors Light!


----------



## PROGRE-SS (Dec 31, 2003)

Stick said:


> Mmmm...Barley Creek brewpub at the base of Camelback is a top-notch spot to refuel after 3-4 hours of awesome singletrack up on the mountain. Had a couple of the brown antlers myself w/ a huge burger and some sweet potato fries after my last ride there.


I had their Roast Prime Rib of Beef Au Jus: Slow roasted over the old-fashioned way 12 hours on a bed of aromatics in our special Cook and hold oven. With baked potato and veggies and a Brown Antler Ale. Went their for my birthday this past August. Dying to go again!


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

a REALLY NICE cooler weather darker beer.....

haven't had one all summer, but the time is coming










Troegenator Double Bock for periods of fasting without solid foods, Monastic brewers relied on the double bock; a stronger, richer beer to fulfill their basic nutritional needs. Known to them as "liquid bread", a double bock has a strong malt aroma and chewy rich body. In the spirited tradition of naming a double bock in the suffix "ator," we give you Troegenator to provide warmth and richness through the early spring months.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

*Varous*



OilCanBoyd said:


> Coors Light!


Micro = Capitol Brewing Bavarian Lager
Domestic = Leinie's Cream Ale
Lite = Leinies Amber Lite
Import = Old Peculiar Stout


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*ahh Barley Ck*



PROGRE-SS said:


> I had their Roast Prime Rib of Beef Au Jus: Slow roasted over the old-fashioned way 12 hours on a bed of aromatics in our special Cook and hold oven. With baked potato and veggies and a Brown Antler Ale. Went their for my birthday this past August. Dying to go again!


I used to frequent that place quite a bit back when I lived in Stbg. They had some kind of black lager (Black Widow?) that I loved as well as their porter. Food was great too. The place seems to have become really popular over the years. I went there a few times when I was back east visiting family around xmas time and was shocked at how busy the place was each time. Mmmm sweet potato fries. Thanks for bringing back the memories!


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*Why have we all taken pictures of beer?*

Boulevard is good.


----------



## 4cefedsupra (Aug 25, 2004)

Killian's Irish Red
or when I am broke
Michelob Amber Bach


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

Sierra Nevada, Guiness, Pacifico, Corona and anything from Tahoe Brewery(at least I think that is what it was called)


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*homebrew, of course*

gotta be homebrew, brewed with San Juan Mountains spring water. No supporting stupid TV ads with my beer purchases. No wondering how much bogus corn sugar it contains, or if somebody got drunk at lunch and whizzed in the vat, or if it was bottled when Clinton was president, or how many thousand trout gave their lives for a can of Coors (10,000 last time Coors nuked its local trout stream with effluent).
Right now I'm on a Belgian kick, partly because it's still kinda warm to brew other styles, and Belgian yeast love it up to 75 degrees. Just bottled a sneaky pete trippel, and got a hoppy, spicy saison in the fermenter.
Soon's the garage is cool enough, it's lager city fulltime until spring. Just ran out of the last of the 5 batches of lagers I brewed last winter about a month ago. Itching to give that schwartzbier recipe I've been tweaking another go, think I'll nail it this year....


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*here's mine*

I've met very few that I haven't enjoyed and it is hard to pick faves but here are a few

Murphies Irish Stout
Bozeman Ale Works Strong Scottish Ale
Moosedrool dark lager
Loft (from the people that make Fat Tire)

and the ol' standby... MGD


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

Mine would have to be maple nut brown from Tommy Knocker in Idaho Springs CO. I just brought homw 48 of them.....freakin great.

B


----------



## dropkick (Apr 11, 2004)

New Belgium 1554, Stoney Creek Vanilla Porter, Big Rock(Warthog or Traditional if I can ever find it), Sammy Smith's Oatmeal Stout, Guinness, Murphy's Stout and Blue Moon


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*yum, I like pacifico. nm*



J_B said:


> Sierra Nevada, Guiness, Pacifico, Corona and anything from Tahoe Brewery(at least I think that is what it was called)


ngdmfm


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

Belgian doubles and triples are the best! First choice for me has to be Rochefort 10, good enough to make one seriously consider a vow of silence... Next on the hit list is Chimay Bleu. A distant third would be Bell's Amber Ale. Molson Canadian tastes watery to me these days...


----------



## Squizzle (Jan 12, 2004)

*Deschutes | Black Butte Porter*

MMMMMmmmmm Beeeeeeer.

http://www.deschutesbrewery.com/BrewPub/OnTap/5832.aspx


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*Brooklyn in da hoooousse!*

Brooklyn Beer, Black Chocolate Stout!
Seasonal only. Hard to find even then. Way Stouter than Guiness. This isht's got legs like Lee Haney.


----------



## ManBitesDog (Feb 23, 2004)

and









and


----------



## rawdingo (Jul 23, 2004)

If I am not going to do anything else I will go with Alaskan Amber, maybe a Blue Boar Ale. There is also a malt energy drink called Sparks that seems to work really well.

You also can't go wrong with a Heineken


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

Fuelish said:


> Homebrewed java porter, homebrewed pale ale, or homebrewed habanero mead (mmmmmmmmmmm....watch out for "low flying blind spots....." ...heh) Fresh is best !!!


or homemade stout.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm sort of partial to this one...*

but maybe it was the not-so stealth high speed aging process brought you us thanks to german engineering.

you replied (with a serious answer) to a pole. I guess pigs do fly from time to time.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

*Gotta love the micros*

I'm on atkins so I drink... hahaha what a bunch o...
I dig the Bell's Oberon when in season, or Expedition or Kzoo Stout. when it gets cooler or I'm in the mood for something thicker a good black n tan always hits the spot.
Pedaler's Porter Gear beer.
Sammy smith is always good, when I can afford it.
Youngs Oatmeal or Dirty Dicks.
Newcastle brown pops is another fav.
Sierra Nevada porter, the bigfoot is good on occassion too.
Tommyknockers and Newbelgium has a good variety, but can't get it now.
I could go on and on, my mouth is watering.
I just love traveling, biking and checking out all the local micro breweries, it all fits together soo good.
I've almost subscribed to Micheal Jackson's world beer tour on realbeerdotcom- they send you a variety 12pack from breweries all around the world every month - right to your door!
Sounds like most of you guys have excellent access to local micros too, I need to travel more!
btw- anybody ever drink the Syncro's Igloo lager from the late 90's??? I've got an unopened bottle.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*probably least interesting New Belgium brew*



Accidental Endo said:


> Fat Tire....duh!
> Living in Virginia, I don't get Fat Tire very often, so I usually drink Chimay of one kind or another.


Fat Tire's good and a pleasure to drink, don't get me wrong. But it'd be my last choice, given the option of New Belgium's trippel, dubbel, or 1554 black ale; or even their sunshine wheat on a hot day. Their pilsener doesn't blow me away, compared to the above.
I think alot of Fat Tire's appeal is the cool label.
New Belgium's coming to durango again with their tap truck in two Saturdays from now.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

bulC said:


> I think alot of Fat Tire's appeal is the cool label.


 Nothing wrong with that; it is a very cool label.


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

*me too. same as Debaser*

Me likey the Boulevard Wheat Ale better than all the rest.


----------



## malariavalley (Jun 20, 2004)

*yep...i'm sorry*



brewdog said:


> Please tell me you're not talking about Frat, I mean Pat Green...
> 
> I second Lone Star...and do hereby announce the team of...Schlitz and Pearl.


I was talking about FRAT GREEN. He was pretty good for awhile but went against everything he use to sing about, i.e. nashville. Max Stalling is the man. If you haven't heard of him I suggest getting one of his CD's and play it for one week. It will never come out of your player unless you are replacing it with another one of his. Take care and here is a Lone Star for you!!


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

this stuff is actually pretty nasty, but damn is that a cool name for a beer....


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Sweet Water*

These won't be familiar to you unless you are in an area close to Atlanta but these are my favorites.

The Blue is great with spicy food and when you are just plain ol' thirsty. The 420 works the rest of the time.

http://www.sweetwaterbrew.com/index.asp


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

speaking of fruity beers, i just finished my first bottle of Sea Dog Wild Blueberry Wheat Ale, and i'll be damned if it wasn't one of the finest tasting beers i've ever had. it's like the dessert of beers. it tastes completely like a good microbrew, but with a hint of blueberries that leaves an aftertaste that can't be described. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. it's like drinking a beer and eating blueberry pie, but without the pie. MMMMMMMMMMM.

the_dude


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweetwater 420- cure for cottonmouth I'm assuming?
If you like a sweeter white or wheat beer, try some Grozet gooseberry & wheat ale.
I can only drink one or two, but a nice treat, same with Blue moon, and Hoegaarden, etc.
Doesn't New Belgium make and Abbey trippel or something (has a monk on the label)?? It's been a while since I was there, but I drank many of them in Ft. Collins when visiting friends.
That rogue dead guy isn't too bad. That Delirium Nocturnum is dank, but too expensive.
I've had a few Japanese beers that were pretty good, but can't remember the names off hand (no not sake, although it does the trick too!)
I'm surprised nobody said "corona, or dos equis" thinking they were exotic or something. Not too bad w/ a lime on a hot day on the beach, but nowhere near my list of dank beers.
Anybody try any of the Great Lakes brew selection? I've seen them drinking it on Drew Carey before (kind of funny when you find yourself the only one wondering what the people in the idiot box or in movies are drinking) 
- Like on "Tommy" the Who movie, where the drummer (name slips my mind?) He pours himself a glass of Newcastle and puts a raw egg in it and drinks it??? Never tried it, but might be the predecessor to the current protein energy drink?


----------



## smaledog (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eastern PA Riders dissapoint*

this transplant to Oregon cause no-one's representing America's Oldest Brewery, Yuengling (www.yuengling.com). Lager, Ale, Black & Tan, & my personal fave when I'm back in PA for the holidays, Porter. The taste of a microbrew for about $15 a case!

Since I can't get my Yuengling out here, nothing's better after a long ride in the Oregon summer than a Widmer Sweet Betty Blonde Ale. If I could keep it cold, it would be in my camelback.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

smaledog said:


> this transplant to Oregon cause no-one's representing America's Oldest Brewery, Yuengling (www.yuengling.com). Lager, Ale, Black & Tan, & my personal fave when I'm back in PA for the holidays, Porter. The taste of a microbrew for about $15 a case!
> 
> Since I can't get my Yuengling out here, nothing's better after a long ride in the Oregon summer than a Widmer Sweet Betty Blonde Ale. If I could keep it cold, it would be in my camelback.


Yuengling is good stuff...my friend and I found it in a Winn-Dixie in central Florida, so we stocked up on a few 6-packs. It's cheap, but good.


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

*Old Milwaukee*

in returnable bottles. Love the beer, hate the new label.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Nothing can beat Chimay. Too bad its $10 per bottle.


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

smaledog said:


> this transplant to Oregon cause no-one's representing America's Oldest Brewery, Yuengling (www.yuengling.com). Lager, Ale, Black & Tan, & my personal fave when I'm back in PA for the holidays, Porter. The taste of a microbrew for about $15 a case!
> 
> Since I can't get my Yuengling out here, nothing's better after a long ride in the Oregon summer than a Widmer Sweet Betty Blonde Ale. If I could keep it cold, it would be in my camelback.


Sorry to disappoint ya, but there's a reason Yuengling isn't on this PA resident's list...it's just not that good. It may be America's Oldest brewery, but that doesn't make it America's best (or even PA's best, for that matter).

Don't get me wrong, I drank BARRELS of the stuff in college and we used to tour the brewery after class. I've got plenty of fond memories that involved drinking quarts of Premium, lager cans, and Lord Chesterfield.

Still, if I drink Yuengling Lager now, all I taste is corn. The porter is okay. Both are marginally better than typical American macro-brews a la Budweiser, Miller, etc. but still aren't worth mentioning in a list of "favorites"

History is what it is but, where taste is concerned, offerings from much younger breweries (i.e. Stoudt's, Victory, Yards, Penn Brewing Co., Weyerbacher, even Troegs and Wilkes Barre's Lion Brewing Co.) stand head-and-shoulders above Dick Yuengling's best efforts to date.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

SIGMA said:


> or homemade stout.


 MMM Mmm mmm ........... looks mighty tasty


----------



## porterjack (May 10, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> I'm on atkins so I drink... hahaha what a bunch o...
> I dig the Bell's Oberon when in season, or Expedition or Kzoo Stout.
> I've got an unopened bottle.


Bells!! Oberon, Amber, 3rd coast, they are all awesome. I miss it, can't get it here in Georgia...

Now I drink cheap beer..I do like the Blue Paddle a lot though (again, can't get it here).


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Upandatem said:


> Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"?
> 
> Ride On!


I love that cartoon!

I'm on the wagon for the moment (doing the South beach diet with the wife - severely restricted carbs for 2 weeks, so no beer!  )

When I'm *not* indulging in fad diets, I don't have a particular favorite. I'm partial to craft brews and quality (european) imports. Brown ales, IPAs, the occasional stout or porter - it's all good to me! In hot weather, a nice fruit lambic is nice. A well-made lager is sometimes OK as well.

What I WON'T drink is mass-produced North American fizzy-water lager (or Euro equivalents like Heineken - blecch!). Bud, Coors, Moosehead, Miller, Corona - especially Corona! That shyte's not even good to cook with!


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*I'll play along....*

At the risk of reading all these Utah beer SUCKS posts, I'll stand up for Utah beers!
There are several great ones made here.
Full Suspension Pale Ale from Squatters is good!
The Kona Stout, made with real coffee from the Desert Edge Brew Pub is another fine Utah beer.
I am not a beer drinker who cares how much alcohol is in a beer, I want a beer that tastes good.

Other favs include, New Belgium's 1554 Black Ale and of course.. Guinness!

Brian


----------



## TFloyd (Mar 17, 2004)

*Bud Lite!*

Well, somebody had to fess up.


----------



## Speedy G (Jan 25, 2004)

Black & Tans if I'm at a pub, otherwise my new favorite is Downtown Brown from the Lost Coast Brewery. Also, hard to beat the 24 packs of Fat Tire at Costco for 20 bucks.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll admit to keeping Coor'sL around in quantities greater than our bottled water consumption, but it only tastes good after a workout on very hot days, or for choking down takout sushi (ie taste is absent in the watery beer, so you can still enjoy the subtle raw fish taste with a clean palate).

In Summer, a local brewpub makes the best wheat beer in the World, IMHO: Canoe Club Honey Wheat. mmm mmm Also love the Mexican stuff when it's sunny. Singha is OK with hot Thai dishes. Crystal (from Cuba) is not loved by me.

In winter: still hard to match the imports: Kilkenny, Youngers. Tried some fresh yummy nut brown ale in Port Townsend, WA 4 yrs ago - never had better before or since. Too many of the local brewbpubs' darks are harsh, dull or flat compared to the UK & Irish stalwarts.

BTW, raspberries do not belong in Beer. Outta be a law ...


----------



## UCFJosh (Jan 2, 2003)

Amber Bock is the best 9 dollar 12 pack out there
Bass when i have a little more cash. Newcastle also.
Rogue Dead Guy Ale when I have a lot more- Great stuff. one liquor store around here carries it for about 12 bucks per 6 pack.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)




----------



## Razor (May 3, 2004)

I've gotta second the Hoegaarden choices.....great Belgium beer.

Also the 1 pint bottles of Hacker Pschorr Weisse.......or any similiar product brewed in Munchen/Munich


----------



## Goddy (Nov 3, 2003)

*Harpoon UFO*

Its a hefeveizen (sp?) and one of their best selling beers, also readily available in the Northeast.


----------



## MXbrew (Jan 12, 2004)

The local brews mostly - Stone Pale & Arrogant Bastard along with Ballast Point Yellowtail Ale and AleSmith X.
For anyone headed to Mammoth for the Nationals - Mammoth Brewing Co. has some good beer also, it's on tap everywhere up there.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

*also....*

st. peter's cream stout. good, thick, strong, creamy, and muy stout. and what's up with all the fruity beer bashing? if TRUE beer drinkers can enjoy fine porters with chocolate and coffee flavor, why can't some enjoy beers with fruit flavor? no less manly than a chocolate beer my friends. to each to his (or her) own, you damned beer elitist snobs!

http://www.stpetersbrewery.co.uk/

the_dude


----------



## TwoPumpChump (Feb 13, 2004)

*Any brew for Humboldt USA*

I don't know how such a small county could have so many awesome microbreweries. Seriously adds to the quality of life up there. 

Right now I have a sixer of IPA Nectar from Humboldt Brewing Co. in Arcata. Mad River Brewery, Eel River Brewery and Six Rivers Brewery are all must stops if your ever headed through there.


----------



## Jgang (Feb 27, 2004)

A post-Portal pitcher of Eddie McStiff's Black and Blue Stout. 

Too bad it's 1700 miles from Dayton.


----------



## kmc (Jan 28, 2004)

*LaConner IPA*

Best Washington State-brewed IPA going...

LaConner Brewing Company, LaConner WA


----------



## kmc (Jan 28, 2004)

*Second the humboldt county goodness*



TwoPumpChump said:


> I don't know how such a small county could have so many awesome microbreweries. Seriously adds to the quality of life up there.
> 
> Right now I have a sixer of IPA Nectar from Humboldt Brewing Co. in Arcata. Mad River Brewery, Eel River Brewery and Six Rivers Brewery are all must stops if your ever headed through there.


I live in Washington State, but know several folks from Humboldt county. They all smoke a boat load of pot. I figured all of that pot smoking must be inspiring some great brewers!!! Jamaica Red from Mad River and Indica IPA from Lost Coast are two of my favorites! I will always try beer brewed in Humboldt county!


----------



## Ed_Y (Jul 1, 2003)

*Victory Hop Devil*

My avatar says it all. There's nothing better than a spicy Hop Devil IPA after a ride. But I'd also be more than happy to settle for an Indica or Stone's IPA and if I want to get sloppy fast there's always Dogfishhead's 90 minute IPA.

Ed_Y,
Committed Hop-head


----------



## Velophile (Jan 7, 2004)

*From Down Under*



Upandatem said:


> Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"?
> 
> Ride On!


From Mountain Goat Beer - https://www.goatbeer.com.au/index.php?Itemid=1
















For a good fruity brew try -








"Jamieson Raspberry Ale has real Raspberries added at the fermenter to give the beer a distinct flavour. Colour is that of a pale ale but does have a pink tinge and good carbonation. Raspberry is the aroma and Raspberry is the first flavour on the tip of the tongue. Mid palate is a light biscuit malt flavour and has a dry thirst quenching finish."

Also very good - https://www.coopers.com.au/default2.asp


----------



## rickreno (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine's about an 18 pack of Coors Light, in cans and colder'n a well digger's ass. Sure, it' slike sex in a canoe and those boutique beers are pretty cool once in a while, but you can swill down this crap like there's no tomorrow... and if you really apply yourself, there won't be! ;-)


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

Drop Top Amber Ale, Alaskan Amber, Guiness, Snoqualmie PGA, Orchard Street Jingle Ale........ or whatever someone hands me to drink. Oh yea.... the La Conner and Skagit brews aren't too bad either. Hey life can't suck too bad when you have at least 5 brew houses less than an hour from your house.


----------



## CalEpic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Who would have thought MTB riders like beer.*

As for me -

Pretty much anything from Stone Brewing - Arrogant Bastard Ale my current fave but they will kick your @ss after a couple so not an everyday drink.

Also enjoy Rogue's Dead Guy Ale, Chimay but too damned expensive to drink with frequency, and for an everyday brew - Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

And secretly Coors Light when it's 100+ outside (but don't tell anyone).


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Moose Drool*

Moose Drool for days when dark beer is needed, Summer Honey for light ones. Both from Big Sky Brewing in Missoula, MT


----------



## Clanky (Sep 8, 2004)

*Ls*

You have to have a Lone Star.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

bigdrunk said:


> Nothing can beat Chimay. Too bad its $10 per bottle.


I used to think that too. Now it is second on the list. Do yourself a (dis)favor and try a 12 oz. bottle of this out (if you can find it) at 7.00/bottle. One is all you need though because this stuff weighs in at 11.3 %, so you you feel like you just got done with three beers.


----------



## Morganbt (Aug 19, 2004)

Here is a great beer!


----------



## rabidmole (Mar 8, 2004)

*mmmm beer...*

local beer=Okanagan Springs Pale Ale
Import/Domestic=Marca Bavaria imported by Molsen from Brazil
Outside Canada=Alaskan Amber, Sun Cloud from Sun Valley, Sierra Pale Ale


----------



## Krap Foo (Jun 28, 2004)

There is no wrong answer to this question! But after after living in SE Asia for the last 2 years and drinking Singha, Carlsberg, Beer Chang, Thai Beer, and Heineken (not too bad), I must say it was a great pleasure to drink a Rye Pale Ale for Terrapin Brewery!


----------



## TGR (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## NumbNutz (Apr 8, 2004)

*Creemore Springs*

It's a great beer, and the brewery is only 15 minutes from some great riding


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Has to be the coolest tap i've ever seen...........congrats!

Ride On!


----------



## 951comet (Jul 23, 2004)

*Mmmm.. Beer..*

Depending on my mood.

Bass or Mac & Jacks.


----------



## EricaZ22 (Sep 23, 2004)

I like Killian's as well as my local Micro brews Blackhorse Barnstormer Red Ale. Sierra Nevada IPA has grown on me, and I wont ever refuse a PBR!


----------



## seldomseensmith (Sep 21, 2004)

*Sbc*

Where's my Kilt Lifter. Get serious


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

*lowenbrau oktoberfestbier*

it's on sale now....


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*Klb*



Upandatem said:


> Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"?
> 
> Ride On!


Kawartha lake brewery Raspberry wheat ale. Its the best!


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

SPOT ON! ..Hop Devil is an incredible IPA. Second to none... w/ Harpoon's IPA not far behind (IMOP). 

I'm so happy tonight is Friday, there's some Hop Devils in my future.

p.s. Sweet avatar!


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Traquair House Ale*

Drank a Traquair House Ale last week and have to say it is one of the best beers I have had in a loooong time. Awesome stuff....


----------



## jayhsee (Aug 26, 2004)

*Otto's Brew Pub in State College, PA*

Otto's Brew Pub opened up here in State College a couple of years ago. They make excellent beers accross the board. Be careful if you are ever fortunate enough to partake of a pint, many of their beers definately fall into the "Big Beer" category.

Best ever beer was Otto's IPA that they had on tap last year. My personal favorite beer is any quality beer that fits my current mood. I'm a hop head though and favor the IPA's. Otto's Double-D IPA is a regular at the brew pub that will curl your toes!


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

When someone else is buying, my favorite beer is whatever they are drinking.

Otherwise, I'm partial to a good Hammerhead, Fat Tire or Sams Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*Samuel Smith's*

Old Brewery Pale Ale

#1 with a bullet since 1978 for me


----------



## MoreCF&TiPlease (Sep 2, 2004)

*All Trappies rule*



RobW said:


> I used to think that too. Now it is second on the list. Do yourself a (dis)favor and try a 12 oz. bottle of this out (if you can find it) at 7.00/bottle. One is all you need though because this stuff weighs in at 11.3 %, so you you feel like you just got done with three beers.


Trappist's rule Though I have yet to try them all they seem to get better as they get harder to find! I've had all three Chemay's, Orval, and Westmalle, only a couple more to go. Leffe(dark) is excelant on tap. My home fav is Sam Adams Doublebock with a shot of Triplebock in it! Cutting back now to lose weight to buy some CB Triple Ti's.


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

Labatts Blue reminds me of home, however, since I am in Utah, my personal fave is the hefe-weizen...but the others are pretty good too.

...and for some reason I only drink Corona when I am in Moab. Weird.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

jdub347 said:


> Drank a Traquair House Ale last week and have to say it is one of the best beers I have had in a loooong time. Awesome stuff....


Hmmm, assuming you're talking about the Scottish one then yes it is good.

Only know it from riding trips nearby, surprised to hear it is available on the other side of the ocean.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*I can't believe no one has mentioned anything from*

Lagunitas. Their IPA and Censored are my personal favs, but pretty much anything they make is fine with me. Unless I can get homebrew of course. This weekend, Oct 1-3 is the Northern California Homebrewers Festival, so I'll get my fill there (and hopefully can find something to ride in the area so that I can make room for 'em).


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

ryancycle said:


> this stuff is actually pretty nasty, but damn is that a cool name for a beer....


oh man, skullsplitter is great! That's a good winter beer.
Overall, my favorite after ride beer is prob. Summit Grand Pilsner. Right now it's summit Oktoberfest though


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

I usually drink water and don't associate drinking beer with my passion for riding

I am suprised Pete didn't flame this thread out...


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Otter Creek Vermont Lager, Wachusett Ale, Yuenglings Lager, Pete's Strawberry Blond,*

Molsen Candian, Labatts Biere, Schenlings Little Kings, The occaisonal Piels, Keystone, Genessee, or Rolling Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

HellMuttCracker said:


> I am suprised Pete didn't flame this thread out...


 I'm not surprised that you continue to whine.

Favorite beer, whatever is in the garage.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Not my favorite, but currently swilling down an Acme IPA. Tasty stuff. 7.1%. Coming up in the next 5 minutes, Black Hart irish style dry stout. Its working.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Without a doubt, it is Chimay. One of my riding buddies has a liquor store, so he gets the stuff. Soooo good, smooth, and strong...MMMMMMM. We uncork a bottle or two after almost every ride.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

*Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay*

Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, ChimayChimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay, Chimay. Grand Reserve of Course!. Cinq Cents is damn good too!


----------



## domzanrider (Jan 17, 2004)

*mmmm*



brianc said:


> but maybe it was the not-so stealth high speed aging process brought you us thanks to german engineering.
> 
> you replied (with a serious answer) to a pole. I guess pigs do fly from time to time.


Sierra Nevada BIGFOOT, barleywine style ale... yummy


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Man...I just read the whole thread, and I'm reallysuprised I'm not the only one who drinks Chimay. My friend gets the big 1L bottles with the cork, and he'll open one or two of those depending on how many did the ride that nigh. Which reminds me...he was riding and drinking Chimay tonight while I worked until 8:30 

I've had Leffe' before too, but haven't been able to find it in the states. Good stuff.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Depends where the ride goes. On this ride the trail popped out behind this pub, The Volunteer, so we volunteered to stop for a Fursty Ferret or three. Which was nice.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

J.D. said:


> Old Brewery Pale Ale
> 
> #1 with a bullet since 1978 for me


Hey JD, you tried their Winter Welcome Ale? it just got to stores for the winter-a must try and my favorite beer.


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 9, 2004)

*mmmm... coming soon!*



rroeder said:


> Hey JD, you tried their Winter Welcome Ale? it just got to stores for the winter-a must try and my favorite beer.


my personal fav too.


----------



## riverrat (May 31, 2004)

Bridgeport IPA
Rogue Dead Guy 
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

BTW, raspberries do not belong in Beer. Outta be a law ...[/QUOTE]

Amen, any fruit in any beer outta be outlawed


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Dim Mak said:


> my personal fav too.


Their already here in Colorado, I will have one for you tonight


----------



## Flynn (Oct 14, 2004)

*Sierra Nevada Pale Ale*

my personal favorite has to be good ol Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Everytime I go to the beer store it ends up in my shopping cart!

Other favorites:

Harpoon IPA
Pete's
Flying Fish
Sam Adams
DogFish Head

Live in PA, but have drank enough Yuengling to kill a whale....


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Pete said:


> I'm not surprised that you continue to whine.
> 
> Favorite beer, whatever is in the garage.


Pete, you suck, is there anything you don't have  your wifey must be super cool or you must take really good care of her to let you have so many toys. Enjoy


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mmmmmm, BEEEEERRRRRR!*

Black Butte Porter! Mmmmm, tasty!


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*120 Minute IPA*

I went to the Boston Beer Summit two years ago and was third in line for the pouring of thier extremely limited (one keg) 120 Minute IPA. absolutely AMAZING! So Hoppy it almost blew the top of your head off... That is if you like a Hoppy Ale.


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*Russian Imperial Stout*

I'm fond of a good Imperial stout, though I've been drawn inot Triple Ferment belgian Ales recently. Especially Duval, and the many fine offerings from UniBroue


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

billybobzia said:


> BTW, raspberries do not belong in Beer. Outta be a law ...





> Amen, any fruit in any beer outta be outlawed


I disagree - a fruit-infused lager, pale ale or lambic on a scorching hot day or as a "dessert beer" can be quite nice.

It's not something I'd recommend for sitting around watching the game, however...


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

*I only drink two kinds of beer*



Upandatem said:


> Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"?
> 
> Ride On!


The kind I buy and the kind other people buy.


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

*Kokanee of course.*



Upandatem said:


> Just curious to know what your favorite beer is? Or should I say "post-ride beverage"?
> 
> Ride On!


I like Kokanee and Stella when it is payday.


----------



## MoreCF&TiPlease (Sep 2, 2004)

billybobzia said:


> BTW, raspberries do not belong in Beer. Outta be a law
> Amen, any fruit in any beer outta be outlawed


A real Lambic from belgium blows the doors off of Champange anytime. Some believe Lambic's were the first beer's produced. Spontanius fermentation is a good thing!


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

*whoa*

who is this? New guy, what's the status...
I miss Newcastle....I miss it so....down here it's michiladas (spelling), National beer, Imperial...mmmmm



David_S said:


> Newcastle Brown Ale or any other type of dark ale, (Sleeman Dark, Upper Canada Dark Ale, Muskoka Premium Dark Ale, etc.) I also like Sleeman Honey Brown and Boddingtons Cream Ale, or even a black & tan.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Stone!*

never had the dogfishead but Stone IPA is my brew of choice. NC Indica is yummy too! Lately I have been getting Racer 5 by bear republic...another yummy IPA.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Not everyone has the same taste*

buds....mine likes bitter....I like strong black coffee and unsweetened dark chocolate too!


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ahhhh Yesss*

Black Butte! If I go dark...thats where I like to go!


----------



## Rugbyroy (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeungling lager, porter, and of course, black and tan.


----------



## headspacej (Mar 10, 2004)

*Best local brew?*



rabidmole said:


> local beer=Okanagan Springs Pale Ale
> Import/Domestic=Marca Bavaria imported by Molsen from Brazil
> Outside Canada=Alaskan Amber, Sun Cloud from Sun Valley, Sierra Pale Ale


C'mon rabidmole...OKSprings Pale? That's the gateway beer we give Budweiser-swilling tourists to introduce them to real microbrew! 

So many great ones from the valley -- Naramata Nut Brown, Killer Bee, even a few of the other OKSprings brews blow their Pale out of the water...Old English Porter, Mild Dark, etc, etc...I'm also fond of most of Nelson Brewing's offerings, although that's stretching the "local" definition a bit.

Of course this is pretty subjective...everyone has their favourites.


----------

